# Turkey Broadheads



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

stingers and bullheads


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bullheads or tricks


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

rage 2 blade and muzzy 3 blade 100 grain. Cuts a channel


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

RAGE 40ke best broadheads on the planet for deer and turkeys.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Guillotines


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

x system and wasp jack hammers


next year magnus bullheads


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

muzzy mx-3 100 grain


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Bullheads and Buzzcuts


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

stingers.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

G5 T3's.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

G5 Tekans as always :thumb:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

shooting recurve this year
with the ol zwickeys and talons


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NAP Bloodrunners and I may try to get the 2 blade bloodrunners if I feel into spending money on some, but I'm first going to turkey hunt with the 20 guage then the stick and string.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hey all give our bullheads a try, with the bullhead arrows any one can shoot the 125 grain bullheads and 100 grain bullheads accurately. LIFETIME GUARANTEE REPLACEMENT. take a look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

here is another to watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> G5 Tekans as always :thumb:


For sure!! I may try the Guillotine this year though.....I really want to see how it works.Also might try the G5 T3 as well....decisions decisions decisions...lol


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Duck or die with the bullhead. LIFETIME REPLACEMENT GUARANTEE. thanks


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

gettin' out the old RAGE 2-blades, and possibly the strut busters


----------

